# az a ...



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Mi a véleményetek két határozott névelő használatáról egymás mellett? 

Példa:
_- Olvasom a könyvet.
- Melyik könyvet?
- *Az* "*A* három testőr" című könyvet.

_A kérdésem tkp az, hogy van-e valamilyen erre vontakozó nyelvtani szabály, vagy inkább stílus kérdése ?


----------



## Ateesh6800

Szia!

Az erre vonatkozó szabályt még nem találtam meg, ezért nem tudom, hogy ez _szabály_ vagy csak _stíluskérdés_, de szerintem a cím részét képező névelőt nem ismételjük meg. Hajlok arra, hogy ez inkább szabály, mintsem opcionális stíluskérdés.

(-) Az A három testőrt olvasom.
(+) A három testőrt olvasom.

Angolban sem tesszük ezt:

(-) I'm reading the Times.
(+) I'm reading The Times.

Kufirc akkor van, ha idegen nyelvű címet idézünk. Ilyenkor kettőzünk, mert az idegen cím _szervetlen egység_, és nem várható el a hallgatótól/olvasótól, hogy a magyar névelő iránti igényét kielégítse az angol névelő.

(+) A The Times-t olvasom.

Ez annál inkább így van, minél ismeretlenebb a nyelv:

(+) Azt láttam az este *az* Al-Dzsazírán, hogy...
(-) Azt láttam az este *Al*-Dzsazírán, hogy...

(+) Azt írja *a* Curierul Zilei, hogy...
(-) Azt írja Curier*ul* Zilei, hogy...

Ha mondat kívánja, elhagyjuk a névelőt (!):

- Neked melyik Három testőr van, a rajzfilmes vagy az élőszereplős?
- Nekem a rajzfilmes Három testőr van meg.

*A.*


----------

